# 2 or 3 blade BH for lighter #'s recurve???



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

I replied on the other thread, but will add here. To me confidence is huge. I shoot around 40#'s for deer, draw about 29" and shoot 20yards and under. I am currently shooting a three blade Woodsman Elite 175 grain with a similar arrow weight as you. I can get them hair poppin sharp very easily, gives me confidence. I like multiple blades. I think these will penetrate nearly if not as easily as a 2 blade. If I put it in the boiler room, I don't care if I get a pass through.

Take a look at them, they don't have a ferrule and are tough as nails. I would not shoot a big wide three blade, but these are very differnt IMO.

My second choice would be a 4 blade like the Magnus Stinger as the bleeders are very small.

I know Kegan as well as others prefer Simmons type heads, and I have seen impressive results with these.

It really comes down to what you have confidence in. IMO any good broadhead will work with your set up. You can find countless post of successful hunters with a similar set up, some even using stone heads, some have used Muzzy's and Thunderheads for years with great success.

I like the fact that you are asking questions and getting opinions from more experienced hunters, this will help you make a more informed decision. In the end, take that information and pick a bh that you can sharpen or buy extremely sharp, and that you have confidence in, then focus on becoming the best shot you can.

Good luck


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!

When it comes to my compounds, I'm quite knowledgeable and a collector of many different types of BH's and have become fascinated with them and their design. After having returned to recurves, I'm in the process of learning as I go and yes, I do value what experienced folks have to say. I know @ my lower DL and weight that efficiency plus accuracy will be the deciding factors afield. Thanks again and keep the insight coming please!


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

flygilmore said:


> A recent thread has gotten me thinking about this for the upcoming fall. I personally don't care for 2bl. heads and would really like to shoot a 3bl.


Also, you mention that 440gr. arrows are very well tuned. The bow is 40# and you are shooting a 27” arrow...which raises the question as to you whether the 40# derives from markings on the bow or if the weight has been scaled at your draw length.

So…those questions may be of some consequence to your final decision…but I would think the greater concern relates to having broadheads of the same weight as your practice points.

I would consider “I personally don’t care for 2bl. heads” as curious, to say the least…and folks making their decisions on broadeads for some other reason than having tried different choices never fails to confuse. Actually, the picture always strikes me as a willingness to experiment on living critters…without a whole lot of consideration for what might give them the best possible results.

To me, it only makes sense to have repeated success with 2 blades so that one can have a benchmark against which to evaluate other choices. If someone has a problem with taking their first critters with 2 bladed heads…then nothing else that I might have to say matters. Good Luck with your choices, Rick.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe Rick Barbee can chime in. He has an impressive video of a 3 blade out penetrating a 2. Can't remember the exact circumstances.

When I go moose or elk hunting, I take off my 3 and go to 2. But my 3 is the 160 Snuffer.

Bowmania


----------



## spookinelk (Feb 10, 2013)

Shooting 40#@27 I think your best option is a 2 blade with a small cutting diameter(< 1 1/4) , there are a lot of options with more blades but I personally don't think anything will penetrate as well as an old school 2 blade with a setup as light as yours. Magnus stingers, Magnus classics, Zwickey Eskimo / Eskilite and many others have proven track records with light setups. They are all easy to sharpen and increase the chance of a passthrough IMO.


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

I should have clarified I guess, I am actually shooting right @ 38# with my draw length. I am shooting a 30" arrow btw, not 27" that is my DL.

To Rickstix (sp?) it's pretty simple.........I've killed right at 100 deer with a bow (compound) and have experimented with many, many different types of heads. I like the added cutting surface of a 3+ blade design over a 2bl. for several reasons. My question was basically if folks have had good penetration from a 3bl. AND with similiar setups as mine. If the consensus suggests that I stick with a 2bl then I don't have a prob. with that. I know that I would like something with the 3:1 ratio and prob. no more than 1 1/8" diameter.
Thanks guys for your input!


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Would recommend the 4 blade stinger/buzzcut too. To me the bleeders are the perfect size and I shoot bows in the low 40 ish pounds and I've been shooting these heads for several years with great success. I would also recommend the grizzly heads.


----------



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

Sounds like the Woodsman Elites would be perfect fot you. You have probably killed more deer than most who post on here. But, stick bows are different, but not that much. If you are not hunting anything bigger than deer, I would suggest you take a close look at the Woodsman Elites. If you are not comfortable with a 3 blade, then go with a 4 blade Stinger. Just my opinion, but my last choice would be a two blade, just don't like the blood trails.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

flygilmore said:


> A recent thread has gotten me thinking about this for the upcoming fall. I personally don't care for 2bl. heads and would really like to shoot a 3bl. but you can see in my sig. my specs. From those who have experience with lower # recurves, what would you suggest for me.....2bl. or 3b. or perhaps something that is a 4bl counting the bleeder blades? My arrows are tuned very well and I'm shooting approx. 440gr. with a 27" DL.
> 
> Thanks for your help


In my OPINION a two blade cuts cleaner with less drag than other blades which could affect penetration. I shoot snuffers on heavy shafts and don't have any qualms with them, but as you mentioned, bleeder blades, if it makes you more comfortable, why not? If you are taking responsible shots and you have a reasonably efficient bow, I'd use any head that you can make fly or tune, without regard to blade number.

Good Hunting


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

gun said:


> Sounds like the Woodsman Elites would be perfect fot you. You have probably killed more deer than most who post on here. But, stick bows are different, but not that much. If you are not hunting anything bigger than deer, I would suggest you take a close look at the Woodsman Elites. If you are not comfortable with a 3 blade, then go with a 4 blade Stinger. Just my opinion, but my last choice would be a two blade, just don't like the blood trails.


Agreed... them are a perfect clone for the Snuffer... :grin:


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Yohon said:


> Would recommend the 4 blade stinger/buzzcut too. To me the bleeders are the perfect size and I shoot bows in the low 40 ish pounds and I've been shooting these heads for several years with great success. I would also recommend the grizzly heads.


What do you like to use for sharpening the serrated sections?


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

IMO a 2 blade will get more penetration then a 3 blade under most circumstances. Obviously there are exceptions when other factors are at play such as surface area and sharpness of specific broadheads. That being said, 3 blades offer the advantages of an extra blade to possibly hit something a 2 blade could miss. All heads have advantages and disadvantages its really personal preference. If you are asking about penetration, I have answered with my opinion, however, I would not be afraid to use a 3 blade head with your poundage either. It really doesn't take a lot of force to press a razor blade (or 3) through flesh.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

flygilmore said:


> I should have clarified I guess, I am actually shooting right @ 38# with my draw length. I am shooting a 30" arrow btw, not 27" that is my DL.
> 
> To Rickstix (sp?) it's pretty simple.........I've killed right at 100 deer with a bow (compound) and have experimented with many, many different types of heads. I like the added cutting surface of a 3+ blade design over a 2bl. for several reasons. My question was basically if folks have had good penetration from a 3bl. AND with similiar setups as mine. If the consensus suggests that I stick with a 2bl then I don't have a prob. with that. I know that I would like something with the 3:1 ratio and prob. no more than 1 1/8" diameter.
> Thanks guys for your input!


You take 100 yard shots with a bow? I wouldn't go online and admit that.


----------



## meatsmith (Sep 24, 2012)

Stone Bridge said:


> You take 100 yard shots with a bow? I wouldn't go online and admit that.


No, he is saying he has killed 100 deer with a bow.


----------



## meatsmith (Sep 24, 2012)

The only comparisons I have personally with broadheads are from earlier compound days about 12-15 years ago. I can't remember the brand, but they were 100gr 3 blade with a small 1 inch cut. They were OK and did the job if I did mine. I tried 100gr G5 Montec the following season and liked how they shot. I only killed one deer with those broadheads but the damage was significant. 

My current bow is a 40lb recurve at 28.5" DL with a 470gr arrow using the 125gr Montec. I have no doubts it will go through a deer at 20y or closer.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Just a comment, because you mention the 3 to 1 ratio. That ratio is the best for penetration, but it's a rare, rare, rare broadhead that has it. Mechanically it's called an incline plane. Some manufacturer's claim to have it, but they have to explain, through some faulty hoops, what it is. Plain and simple it's one inch wide and 3 inches long. Name one with those specs?

Hills two blade is the only one I know of and I don't know if it's still manufactured.

Bowmania


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

Stone Bridge said:


> You take 100 yard shots with a bow? I wouldn't go online and admit that.


Wow..........there's not much you can say to that!!!

Now that you've mentioned it Bowmania, I have seen several manufacturers claim that ratio but I also get what you are saying. Hopefully, I can find a head that is very close to that and make the most of it. Thanks again guys for the help!!!


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I really like a 3 blade BH because I can get them sharp. I am very challenged when it comes to sharpening the 2. But the last couple years I have been using both the Magnus Stinger and VPA 2 blades with great success. I blew right through a nice meat hog just last week. If I can get the sharpening thing down I am going to make the switch. I also shoot bows in the low 40# range.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've heard the argument that three blade heads cut down on the amount of friction on the shaft passing through. I have a hard time believing that simply because I would think that extra blade would create more resistance compared to a shaft slipping through a hole. In the end I really think it comes down to personal preferance. A well placed shot with either two or three blades will do the job.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

BarneySlayer said:


> What do you like to use for sharpening the serrated sections?


I use the KME sharpener and sharpen like the serrations aren't even there. After I am done I take a ceramic triangle stone and lightly hit the leading edges of each serrations. I doubt its necessary but I do it anyway for piece of mind.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Yohon said:


> I use the KME sharpener and sharpen like the serrations aren't even there. After I am done I take a ceramic triangle stone and lightly hit the leading edges of each serrations. I doubt its necessary but I do it anyway for piece of mind.


Thanks for the info!


----------

